# Anyone with bale wrapper experience, may have to look at getting one.



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

With the Spring weather getting more and more unpredictable around here, or at least it seems that way to us, wife is asking about a wrapper. What kind of cost is she looking at for a wrapper and about how much does it cost to wrap a 4'x4' bale? I know she'll have to have a bale gripper for the loader too.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I have an older Anderson RB 9000 inline wrapper. Cost $21k new. I think new inline wrappers from Anderson with XTractor are up around $25k.

I got tired of dealing with the wether trying to put up dry hay. It seemed every hay crop was pushing the envelope with rain. I don't deal with it any more. Now give me 2-3 days and I'm good.

I put 6 wraps on a 5 X 50" bale. Inline uses less plastic than individual. I don't use a bale hugger. All I have is a spear to load the wrapper with. I figure it costs me about $2.50 per bale just for plastic.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

New Anderson hybrid (wraps rounds or big squares in a tube) lists for $37,000. I rent an Anderson 9000 for $3/bale. 12 to 14 wraps on a 54" by 5 ft. Bale cost $5/bale for plastic.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vermeer makes a couple different models of individual bale wrappers. One model you have to load and unload with the tractor the other model loads on the go and uploads the bale when finished wrapping. I don't know what the cost is bit I would think they would be considerable less than the inline wrappers.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Grateful11 said:


> With the Spring weather getting more and more unpredictable around here, or at least it seems that way to us, wife is asking about a wrapper. What kind of cost is she looking at for a wrapper and about how much does it cost to wrap a 4'x4' bale? I know she'll have to have a bale gripper for the loader too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd stick with an inline wrapper, eventually the savings in plastic will cover the difference in cost between an individual and an inline. Also don't need the added expense of the gripper then with an inline. Long as your feeding a couple bales a week with an inline you'll keep ahead of the exposed bale trying to mold.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Let see if I can post this morning without the "your post is empty"
I can tell you what they go for around here. For indivdual wrappers you have a choice between a 3pth and a selfloader.
The 3pth are cheaper, around 5-10k, occsionally a used one pops up for 3500 but not often. The issue with the 3pth is you need 2 tractors to wrap. The self loaders are 8-20 new, used around 7500 but again used market is wicked tight. You drive up to the bale, there is a loading arm that puts the bale on the wrapping tray. You can also wrap one bale, than carry a 2nd on the loading arm to the edge of the field. You going to need a bale grab to stack the bales after you wrap them. Used wrappers cost around 1k, plus adapting to your loader. Our cost is 3.50 for wrapping a 4x4 with 2 layers. I wrapped some with 3 layers last winter. I just cut into one this morning and it really looked good. I've been renting a wrapper from a neighbor. And my father's been renting from another neighbor. I'm paying 6 for a trailered non loader, and my father pays 7 for a self loading Vemeer, both of us buy our own wrap.


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

I use a kevernland self loader and put six layers of wrap on all my bales at six layers i get approx 24 bales per roll of plastic that costs $86 per roll that's $3.58 per bale if i put on 4 layers i get around 30+ per roll costing $2.86 per bale.

Get a self loader mine cost 10k with a digital counter and drop table to set the bales down softly. The nice thing about a self loader is you can put bales into a pile for pick up however many fits your trailer 10 15 20 what ever you need then come loading time you pull up to one pile and load you wagon and you don't have to drive around picking up bale from far away. I like to wrap at around 30-40% moisture and make haylage horses eat it just fine. a good wrapper driver can keep up to the baler pretty well. my wrapper hold 4 rolls plus one on the dispenser so after 120 bales or so he need to fill up again but that just means going to the truck and loading up again I don't know if the 3 pt models hold spare rolls or not. a self loader vs a inline is that the people buying the bales keep them sealed till being used keeping them fresh and no mold i think it would kind of suck to have a person bring a bale back after a week of being opened and saying your hay is full of mold maybe where your at that's not a problem but here it would be a big problem . any how hope that helps


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes that is the key thought:: inline will save time and plastic but it is not the way to go ,if you may want to sell the bales or have sporadic or very slow feed out


----------

